# Any breastfeeding dieters?



## SugarFairy

Hi ladies. Just wondering how you're doing it, what you're eating and so on. Have you just cut out all the bad bits or using smaller portions of the same stuff? I'd love to chat and share ideas : )


----------



## sept2010

I am.. Its hard, i have my current cals at 1400.. But i think thats too less as im stil hungry lol.. So might change it bak to 1500.. And thats jus with lo feedin once in day and a few times at night.. Are u on my fitness pal?


----------



## SugarFairy

No I haven't signed up to anything yet but I've heard of it so might have a look next time I'm on the computer instead of my phone. I'm not good at counting calories so I'm going to have to be careful to ensure I'm still getting plenty so I can feed LO x


----------



## Raven24

Hi i am too and i am on my fitness pal too it really is good to keep track if i dont use it i over eat because im hungry all the time, i have my calories set to 1800 at the moment and im going to see how i am doing after a few weeks and if i havent lost much ill reduce it down to maybe 1500 and try thwt out.
Food wise i am eating more healthily but i still allow some naughty things or id go mad, i crave chocolate really bad so i have been having chocolate hazelnut spread on wholemeal toast when i fancy something chocolately.
Good luck.


----------



## sept2010

How often are u breastfeedin lo raven? My los a lot older n i seem to be hungry at 1400 cals.. Im gna see what my weightloss is this week n if its more than 1.5lb then im gna increase my cals x


----------



## SugarFairy

Signed up to My Fitness Pal. I love that you can just search for the food and it already knows how many calories etc! That makes it easier. I'm still BFing on demand so set my calories to 1800 instead of the 1500 it suggested, though he is weaning so not completely dependant on me. I'll drop it after a few weeks if I'm not losing anything x


----------



## NickyT75

Im doing it with Slimming World & finding it quite easy tbh :)

I've got quite a big appetite & couldn't be bothered counting calories & stuff so SW is perfect for me as you can eat loads :thumbup: xx


----------



## sept2010

Add me on mfp sugar and raven, its safu1234 :)


----------



## SugarFairy

Whats the basis of SW Nicki? Off to add you now Sept : ) I'm cherrypie606 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## NickyT75

its more of a healthy eating - food optimising plan that encourages you to eat a balanced diet by basing everything around fresh fruit/veg but allows pretty much everything as long as it isnt cooked with any added fat

its obviously much better than ive just written but im rubbish at explaining things :dohh:

ive lost 30lbs so far & have been doing it for 20wks :thumbup: xx


----------



## Raven24

sept2010 said:


> How often are u breastfeedin lo raven? My los a lot older n i seem to be hungry at 1400 cals.. Im gna see what my weightloss is this week n if its more than 1.5lb then im gna increase my cals x

I only feding my youngest and he feeds alot still probably 8 to 10 times over 24 hours half in day half in night :sleep: lol i did start off at 1400 cals but i couldnt hack it i was starving and ended up binging on food


----------



## Raven24

NickyT75 said:


> its more of a healthy eating - food optimising plan that encourages you to eat a balanced diet by basing everything around fresh fruit/veg but allows pretty much everything as long as it isnt cooked with any added fat
> 
> its obviously much better than ive just written but im rubbish at explaining things :dohh:
> 
> ive lost 30lbs so far & have been doing it for 20wks :thumbup: xx

 Wow well done on the 30lb loss, i really fancy slimming world but the meeting in my village is on tuesday nights and i work that night :cry:


----------



## SugarFairy

I set mine to 1800 calories but I'm only hitting about 1500 a day and I'm not struggling. I normally don't eat a huge amount during the day anyway but have a big meal when DH gets home from work. I do snack sometimes but on crisps and bad things. Now I've cut those out I'm obviously dropping calories. I don't want to increase my food intake unnecessarily but should I really be eating more? Is it ok to just cut out any crap I was eating? And I've cut out fizzy drinks too which has made a difference. Hmmm..... Just got rid of my empty calories. I'm just rambling lol


----------



## Raven24

If you feel your coping fine on 1500 then carry on everyone is different i may lower mine down a bit as longit doesnt affect milk supply then should be fine.


----------



## sept2010

Yeah i agree with raven, if ur ok on 1500 stick with that as long as milk isnt affected! I lost 4lbs this week on 1400 cals! Im goin to increase to lower weightloss to abt 1.5-2lbs a week..

Raven.. Did u lose ur 33lbs whilst bfing?


----------



## Raven24

sept2010 said:


> Yeah i agree with raven, if ur ok on 1500 stick with that as long as milk isnt affected! I lost 4lbs this week on 1400 cals! Im goin to increase to lower weightloss to abt 1.5-2lbs a week..
> 
> Raven.. Did u lose ur 33lbs whilst bfing?

Yes, i started end of june last year and the first 20 or so pounds cameoff quite quick and then lost the rest before xmas and have stayed the same weight over xmas and got back on the wagon 10 th january. I have alot to lose though i started at 250lbs and am now 217lbs need to lose another 67 lbs to be at my goal weight :blush:


----------



## sept2010

Oh ryt.. Thats reaally good progress so far though!

Hav you jus been calorie counting to lose it? X


----------



## Raven24

sept2010 said:


> Oh ryt.. Thats reaally good progress so far though!
> 
> Hav you jus been calorie counting to lose it? X

Calorie counting and exercise, i started running last year and i do zumba on the wii and going to start 30 day shred i think, i dnt exercise everyday but probably 4 times a week i guess.
Do you do anything othr than calorie counting?


----------



## sept2010

Yeah i exercise on cross trainer every other day and fit in wii fit and walks with lo wherever i can x


----------



## Lillybloss

I joined slimming world and lost 4 pound in my first week last week. So far I'm really enjoying it and don't ever feel hungry really. Hoping to have lost again this week.


----------



## SugarFairy

For you ladies using MFP - if you click on "add food" on your food diary and search "breastfeeding", it brings up a list breastfeeding options. I just selected "breastfeeding - 3-5 times a day" and its put 300 negative calories onto my diary. That pretty much what I did anyway when I customised my goals. Just a handy tip in case you didn't already know :thumbup:


----------



## lizzieredrup

I am still breastfeeding my little man but he is a bit older now, I am following the slimming world diet and using fitness dvds :) I just eat lots of fruit as snacks and im never hungry, I have lost 10lbs in 2 weeks :) x


----------



## SugarFairy

Wow! Go Lizzie!


----------



## Isla Sage

HiLadies, just wondering if someone could tell me about the 'My Fitness Pal', and where you join up? Gained 15kgs with my second pregnancy, and looking to take it off and then some,
thanks


----------



## SugarFairy

Its myfitnesspal.com and its a calorie counter. I've been using it to log my food and exercise for nearly a week now. Getting a little obsessed lol. When you sign up add me, I'm cherrypie606. Good luck!


----------



## Isla Sage

Thanks SugarFairy. I have now joined, but I dont know how to add you. If you wanted to add me im islasaga 
Good luck to you too :flower:


----------



## SugarFairy

Took me a while to find the friend search too. Glad to help x


----------



## Raven24

How is everyone getting on now its midweek?? Monday and tuesday for me were crap and i didnt log my food at all, so no idea if i was over but im guessing i was, little man is teething so not a happy house at the moment but better today, logged in to mfp today and i am under 1500 ( ive already logged in tea for tonight as know whatvim having) and i havent added the 300 extra for breastfeeding yet so i dont know whether to bother really or if i should try and stick at 1500 and see if i stsrt losing again ive been stuck for ages.


----------



## Dragonfly

you burn off cals breastfeeding anyway, apparently. On my fitness pass it knocks off 600 cals because I am tadem feeding but I am on 1690 cals a week so its slow weight loose but suits me as I wont starve then.


----------



## SugarFairy

I've not logged it on MFP yet as I'll do my proper weigh-in tomorrow but I'm already 4lbs down. I vary daily though so I'll put in whatever weight I am tomorrow morning. I was half a lb lighter yesterday than today but I was under my calories so not worried x


----------



## JASMAK

I am breastfeeding, and I am on the South Beach diet. Basically it cuts out sugars and carbs for the first two weeks, and then after two weeks, you get to have good fruit and carbs added to the diet. There is no portion control...if you are hungry - you eat....just no bread, rice, fruit etc. It's not too bad. I have lost 5lbs since Monday!


----------



## sept2010

Instead of Adding breastfeeding as food i jus added 300 cals to my daily allowance.. On my phone i can edit the number of cals i can eat


----------



## CocoaOne

I only breastfed my LO twice a day, so I've set my cals at 1400 and I seem to be doing ok, I eat my exercise cals too (not on the day, but I aim to average out over the week)


----------



## redstiletto

I try to eat between 1500-1800 per day. When I came home from the hospital I was 167 and now I am 142! At first i thought I was losing too much too quickly but my Ob said some women's metabolism is higher than others. It depends on the woman's fat to muscle ratio. The only exercise I do is baby wearing and house chores so my Ob just contributes it to breastfeeding. I am 5'5 and my target weight is 123 which was what I weighed pre-baby. Hopefully we all reach our goal soon!


----------



## SugarFairy

sept2010 said:


> Instead of Adding breastfeeding as food i jus added 300 cals to my daily allowance.. On my phone i can edit the number of cals i can eat

I was doing that initially but prefer adding it as a food and getting the minus calories. Only thing is it sometimes means it looks like I'm under 1200cals so MFP tell me off lol x


----------



## SugarFairy

CocoaOne said:


> I only breastfed my LO twice a day, so I've set my cals at 1400 and I seem to be doing ok, I eat my exercise cals too (not on the day, but I aim to average out over the week)

Are you on MFP? Feel free to add me. I'm cherrypie606 x


----------



## SugarFairy

And Redstiletto, you're doing really well! Go you! x


----------



## sept2010

Go you redstilleto...


----------



## redstiletto

Thanks ladies! Remember to feed feed feed! I think my baby is draining me lol. He is in the 75th percentile so not too big, not too small but he has a massive appetite! I will update my status in a week or two :flower:


----------



## redstiletto

redstiletto said:


> I try to eat between 1500-1800 per day. When I came home from the hospital I was 167 and now I am 142! At first i thought I was losing too much too quickly but my Ob said some women's metabolism is higher than others. It depends on the woman's fat to muscle ratio. The only exercise I do is baby wearing and house chores so my Ob just contributes it to breastfeeding. I am 5'5 and my target weight is 123 which was what I weighed pre-baby. Hopefully we all reach our goal soon!

Oh, and the day before I went into labor I weighed 186! When I came home 2 days later (Unbelievable! I hate California sometimes..) I was 167 so I guess the 19 lbs was my baby, placenta, and fluids lol.


----------



## crossroads

redstiletto said:


> I try to eat between 1500-1800 per day.

That's what I'm doing :thumbup:

If I feel a little faint I eat a little more. My 7 week old still feeds quite a lot.


----------

